# EMT-I moving to Nova Scotia, Canada



## El Russo (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, I just finished EMT-Intermediate and am about to sit for the National Registry test. I wanna move from the US to Nova Scotia. Is there an equivalent for EMT-I? would I be able to work as a PCP (the skills seem to be similar)? Will I have to take some kind of test? Do they have a "grace period" for me to work as a medic while I study for a test, etc?


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

El Russo said:


> Hi, I just finished EMT-Intermediate and am about to sit for the National Registry test. I wanna move from the US to Nova Scotia. Is there an equivalent for EMT-I? would I be able to work as a PCP (the skills seem to be similar)? Will I have to take some kind of test? Do they have a "grace period" for me to work as a medic while I study for a test, etc?



AFAIK, you'll likely need to upgrade your skills or take some additional training to work as a PCP. I'm not fully knowledgeable about the EMT-I, but I've seen others on this forum talk about it just being an EMT that can start IV's. Generally a PCP has a wider scope than that. 

For a better idea of where you might need to get some training before writing the Nova Scotia exam, check out http://paramedic.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/20111031-Approved-NOCP-Area-1-8.pdf.


----------



## CANDawg (Aug 5, 2012)

Oops, actually, ignore that link. Nova Scotia has their own scope: http://www.gov.ns.ca/health/ehs/paramedics/policies/6000 PCP Essential Competencies.pdf


----------



## El Russo (Aug 5, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> AFAIK, you'll likely need to upgrade your skills or take some additional training to work as a PCP. I'm not fully knowledgeable about the EMT-I, but I've seen others on this forum talk about it just being an EMT that can start IV's. Generally a PCP has a wider scope than that. [/url].



The EMT( course is based on a 560 page book that has move advanced procedures compared to a basic. As far as authorized skills it does add the IV as you suggested, but it also adds the intubation as an authorized skill. Also if an EMTI takes the ACLS course (ECG reading), under some protocols we are authorized to read and interpret ECG's. I plan on taking this course. 

I really wanted to be able to start work and take the ACP course up in Canada so I wouldn't have to sit twice for an exam. PCP seems identical to what I know EMT-I who work for companies down here do.


----------



## Outbac1 (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't think EMT-I will get you into PCP. They only have provision for EMT-P to write the provincial exam for ACP. However it never hurts to ask. there is a template of essential competencies and registration application forms here  http://www.gov.ns.ca/health/ehs/paramedics/policies.asp

The best bet would be to contact the registrar directly at registrarehs@gov.ns.ca

If you want to take an ACP program contact 
http://www.medaviehealthed.com/en-us/HowtobecomeaParamedic/Pages/default.aspx
 They operate both ACP and PCP courses. Be sure to specify which you want. I believe they are only offering the ACP course as a part time distance education program at this time. 

 Holland College, on PEI, also offers ACP courses. I believe they have both a distance and a full time program. 
http://www.hollandcollege.com/admissions/full_time_programs/advanced_care_paramedicine/
You should check to see if either will accept your EMT-I as a prerequsite to their ACP programs.

 I presume you have already checked to see what is required from Immigration. Perhaps you are already a Canadian citizen or are married to one. 

Once you have the required registration card getting hired by our company, (who operates all ground and air ambulance operations in the province), is reatively easy. They are always looking for new employees, especially ACPs. 

http://www.emci.ca/careers/Pages/HireProcessNewParamedics.aspx

Curiosity? What makes you want to come to Nova Scotia as a paramedic?
If there are any questions I may be able to help you with, just ask.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 13, 2012)

Are you an I85 or an I99? I know that NB will accept some us emt I programs. I am not sure of your circumstances but being licensed will be the easy part compared to getting a work visa.


----------



## El Russo (Aug 13, 2012)

I actually finished the EMT-P program but was unable to finish the clinical hours necessary in the required time, so I'm testing out at the I-85 level. I did check into what's needed to move to Canada and believe due to my age and my single, no kids status will not have a problem getting a Visa. My reason for moving to NS is I got a cousin there who have convinced me that it is a good move, and lots of opportunity for me as I am also a security specialist (bodyguard and private investigator) and a welder. and you guys seem to be having lots of work on the port there in Cape Bret.

But if EMT-I won't let me get the PCP, I might just stay here longer and get my EMT-P. I will contact the above links and see what they tell me. 

Thank you.


----------



## Outbac1 (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't know how much work there is in the security field. However when they actually start construction on all the new ships the gov't is going to build in Halifax, welders should be a hot commodity in a year or so. 
Let us know how you make out with both the registry and immigration. If you could finish off your EMT-P registration shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## El Russo (Aug 14, 2012)

Outbac1, the security is not bad in NS. I'm part owner of a new company out there (my cousin and a friend are the other partners). they are piggy backing of my and another cousins of mine (ex Russian Spetsnaz guy) resumes, and I'm conducting training through the web and via Skype. We already have a contract to provide all security to one nightclub, and we are not exactly the cheapest, but to our credit, we do not hire, we recruit and get much better people through word of mouth and people we know.

Yes, I heard about that port being expanded, and my cousin has been sending me links with articles about it, so welding is definately a posibility in my book, but I prefer being a medic. 

I think I might stick arround a lil bit longer and do the EMT-P National Registry before moving. I took a look at how much the Canadian Paramedic courses coust and was slightly shocked: $14,000 in NS, and $7,500 in Prince Ablbert Island... Kinda pricey to say the least!

But I will stay in touch, and keep you updated as to what happens. 
PS. Is there a way I can friend you on this website or on facebook?


----------



## Outbac1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry I don't do the facebook and friends thing. If you have any questions please just ask.


----------

